# My Home shop



## cheepo45 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,
 Here are some pictures of my shop.I have spent several years getting it all together. This is my "Man Cave"!


----------



## kd7fhg (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice looking setup, you should post the engine that is on the shelf (unless you have already)
Rex


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice cave you have there, and welcome again!!

Regards,
Bill


----------



## agmachado (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

Very cool your shop !!! 

Let us know what you have built in this temple... th_wwp

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## cheepo45 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have posted a picture of my engine under "Early Upshur Farm Engine" Thanks for your interest!


----------



## ttrikalin (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice cave!

What types of lathes are these? 
If I may ask.


----------



## wareagle (Feb 1, 2011)

That's not a shop! Where is the swarf??  ;D

Kidding aside, that is a nice setup!


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 1, 2011)

HI well i need you to kleen out my shop ;D


----------



## cheepo45 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks,
 The little lathe is a Craftsman 6 inch(My first lathe). I waited 13 years for a co-worker to sell me his South Bend. Finally got it last summer. Took me til nov. to get it down in the basement! I took pictures when it was clean because it's not clean very often. I try to make as many chips as possible. You should see it now!
                                cheepo45


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice shop you have there!!!
Looks very cosy and a great place to escape to!!

I am wondering about showing my wife the picture of your shop.
I keep telling her i am not the only person that wants more than one lathe in his "Man Cave"
But she is not very receptive to the idea for some reason.... ???
Waiting for a nice small Atlas to come up for sale in my area! :big:

Andrew


----------



## Allthumbz (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice shop. Looks like a SB Heavy 10. I have one too, on a cabinet.


----------

